# Jukebox & the server move



## Chris (Mar 20, 2005)

Just a heads up, the new server I'm moving to has NO bandwith constraints at all, so I'll be upping the quality of jukebox tracks and (hopefully!) adding a bunch more.

It'll also autoplay and shuffle. 

So if you've got stuff that you want heard, please send it my way!


----------

